# Here's a pug that loves you!



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEtvcsqGipo]YouTube - Odie the Pug - "I Love You" (Late Show with David Letterman)[/ame]


Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 25, 2009)

Ug.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Ug.



No, pug.

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 25, 2009)

RORORU!!!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> RORORU!!!



RORORUROO!!!

Bad Boy


----------

